# Q's about Breeding Mollies



## Pluto (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

I bought 5 mollies two days ago. When I got home from work yesterday I went to feed them and noticed a baby molly in the tank. I could only find one. Today I can't find him. The five mollies are the only fish in the tank.

Do you think the other mollies ate the babies?

I do have a Bio Wheel filter that used to pull neon tetras against the filter part in the tank. The babies could have been sucked up by the filter.

I have another tank set up that I can move a pregnant molly to in the future. The tank has a few fish in it but I will probably give them to my brother so that tank can be used for new molly fry.

I'm also having a difficult time telling the males from the females. I know the males have a slightly different looking fin on the bottom, right?

Thanks!

Pluto


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Most livebearers will eat their fry if they are not protected or if there isn't sufficient plants for the babies to hide in.

As for the filter, that's a possibility but somewhat unlikely. Try putting a sponge or a pantyhose (or similar) over the intake to prevent fry from getting sucked up into the filter.

Also, check inside your filter. If the fry did get sucked in, it is probably still in there and might be alive.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, the bottom fins are different between the sexes.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats the difference


----------



## kat_irl (Jan 15, 2009)

best pics iv seen yet , thanx iv so far seen ones that looks like x-rays, sn fish pics blown up an made blurry , so i was still confused, im a new tank owner an iv ended up with livebearers lol wish me luck x x


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

you welcome


----------

